# Thiết kế nhà phố kiểu Pháp – 5 mẫu nhà kiểu pháp đẹp



## Mactkn6789 (27/7/20)

*Bên cạnh các thiết kế nhà phố, nhà ống hiện đại thì thiết kế nhà phố kiểu Pháp, nhà kiến trúc Pháp vẫn được ưa chuộng bởi vẻ đẹp nổi bật, quyền quý, sang trọng.*

Nhà phố kiểu Pháp có sự nhất quán về cách tạo hình cho mặt tiền giữa các tầng. Cách phối hợp màu đắc để tạo kiểu Pháp cũng rất đặc trưng. Nhưng hiện nay việc sử dụng các màu sắc khác cùng với màu trắng được kết hợp 1 cách khéo léo và tinh tế. Hãy tham khảo một số mẫu công trình thiết kế nhà phố kiểu pháp Tiến Thành đã thiết kế thi công dưới đây.

*1. Công trình thiết kế nhà phố kiến trúc Pháp 4 tầng anh Minh, HN*







Chủ đầu tư: Hoàng Hồng Minh
Đại chỉ: Hà Nội
Sinh năm: 1978
Hướng hợp: Bắc (Sinh Khí) - Đông (Phúc Đức) - Nam (Thiên Y) - Đông Nam (Phục Vị)
Thiết kế nhà phố kiểu Pháp giữa những ngôi nhà phố hiện đại là ý tưởng mà anh Minh đưa ra. Dựa trên ý tưởng mà anh đưa ra kiến trúc đã biến ý tưởng của anh thành hiện thực – 1 ngôi nhà phố kiểu Pháp dần hiện ra với đầy đủ công năng sử dụng và phù hợp phong thuỷ trạch mệnh.

*Công năng sử dụng:*

*Tầng 1:* được thiết kế 01 phòng khách bên ngoài, 01 phòng bếp và khu ăn bên 0trong, vệ sinh được đặt dưới chân cầu thang.
*Tầng 2*: 01 phòng ngủ bố mẹ và 01 phòng ngủ con gái thứ 2, 01 vệ sinh.
*Tầng 3*: 01 phòng ngủ cho khách, 01 vệ sinh, 01 phòng ngủ con trai lớn.
*Tầng 4*: 01 phòng sinh hoạt chung, 01 phòng thờ, 01 vệ sinh.
Phối cảnh bên ngoài là sơn màu trắng, màu đặc trưng của thiết kế nhà kiểu Pháp với những thiết kế phào chỉ, con tiện cổ điển. Tầng 1 được ốp gạch màu vàng nhạt cùng với những cánh cửa lớn, 2 cột trụ lớn hai bên tạo nên 1 ngôi nhà đậm kiểu Pháp.

*2. Công trình xây dựng thiết kế nhà kiểu Pháp trên nền đất mặt tiền 3,5m anh Đức, Nam Định*

Chủ đầu tư: Chu Minh Đức
Đại chỉ: Nam Định
Sinh năm: 1984
Hướng hợp: Tây Bắc (Sinh Khí) - Đông Bắc (Phúc Đức) - Tây Nam (Thiên Y) - Tây (Phục Vị)






Cùng sinh năm 1984 anh Đức ở Nam Định cũng chọn cho mình kiểu thiết kế nhà phố kiểu Pháp. Với diện tích 4.6*12m rất phù hợp với kiểu thiết kế nhà này. Điểm nổi bật của ngôi nhà chính là mặt tiền rất cầu kỳ với những hoa văn sang trọng, cổ kính kiểu cổ điện nhưng cũng hiện đại.

Tầng 1 sử dụng cửa nhôm kính hình mái vòm đặc biệt. Tầng 2 sử dụng 2 cột lớn 2 bên nối với tầng 2. Còn tầng 3 lại thêm 2 cột nhỏ xen vào giữa và nhô ra phía trước rất bắt mắt. Tầng 4 lại sử dụng 4 cột, mỗi bên 2 cột. Mỗi tầng đều có 1 ban công nhỏ nhưng lại được cách điệu tạo sự khác biệt, không trùng lặp.

*Công năng sử dụng:*

- Tầng 1: 01 phòng khách, 01 khu bếp ăn, 01 vệ sinh, cầu thang đặt giữa nhà.
- Tầng 2: 02 phòng ngủ, 01 vệ sinh.
- Tầng 3: 01 phòng ngủ, 01 vệ sinh, 01 phòng sinh hoạt chung.
- Tầng 4: 01 phòng thờ, 01 vệ sinh, 01 phòng đọc sách.
- Tầng 5: tum và kho chứa đồ, sân phơi.
*3. Thiết kế nhà ống kiểu Pháp anh Tình, Nam Định*

Chủ đầu tư: Lại Văn Tình
Đại chỉ: Nam Định
Sinh năm: 1986
Hướng hợp: Đông Bắc (Sinh Khí) - Tây Bắc (Phúc Đức) - Tây (Thiên Y) - Tây Nam (Phục Vị)






Nhà anh Tình được thiết kế với 4 tầng kiểu Pháp. Điểm đặc biệt của ngôi nhà là thay vì chọn tông màu trắng thì anh chọn màu vàng nhạt kết hợp với mái ngói đỏ. Việc sử dụng toàn bộ cửa gỗ với cánh cửa lớn 4 cánh cho tầng 1 và 2. Còn tầng 3 và 4 thì sử dụng cửa chính 2 cánh ra ban công có thêm cửa sổ.

*Công năng sử dụng:*

- Tầng 1: 01 phòng khách, 01 khu bếp ăn, 01 vệ sinh đặt dưới cầu thang
- Tầng 2: 01  phòng ngủ con trai, 01 phòng ngủ con gái, 01 vệ sinh.
- Tầng 3: 01 phòng ngủ cho khách, 01 vệ sinh, 01 phòng thờ.
- Tầng 4: tum và kho chứa đồ, sân phơi.
*4. Thiết kế nhà phố kiểu Pháp anh Nam, Thái Bình*

Chủ đầu tư: Nguyễn Chí Nam
Địa chỉ: Thái Bình
Sinh năm: 1966
Hướng hợp: Tây Bắc (Sinh Khí) - Đông Bắc (Phúc Đức) - Tây Nam (Thiên Y) - Tây (Phục Vị)






Sử dụng màu trắng tinh khôi đặc trưng kết hợp với lan can song sắt hoa làm nổi bật lên thiết kế nhà phố kiểu Pháp.

Cửa cổng được thiết kế cửa sắt 2 cánh cổng vững chắc với chiếc cổng có mái che. Mặt tiền tầng 1 được thiết kế cửa gỗ với 4 cánh cửa lớn. Phần trước cửa nhà có thiết kế 1 sân rộng để xe và cũng để không gian thông thoáng hơn. Bước qua cửa lớn đến phòng khách gia đình, cầu thang được thiết kế ở giữa, vệ sinh được đặt dưới chân cầu thang. Phía bên trong là khu bếp nấu ăn và khu ăn của gia đình.

Đi lên tầng 2 là 1 phòng ngủ của bố mẹ có ban cộng rộng. Phía bên trong là phòng ngủ của cô con gái út. Lên tầng 3 là phòng ngủ của của con trai lớn, 1 phòng ngủ dành cho khách tới thăm nhà. Tầng 4 là phòng thờ, 1 kho nhỏ để đồ và sân thượng.

*5. Công trình nhà 4 tầng kiến trúc pháp anh Giang, HN*

Chủ đầu tư: Chu Trường Giang
Địa chỉ: Hà Nội
Sinh năm: 1981
Hướng hợp: Đông Nam (Sinh Khí) - Nam (Phúc Đức) - Đông (Thiên Y) - Bắc (Phục Vị)






Anh Giang có mảnh đất diện tích 5*16m mặt phố rộng nên anh có mục đích sử dụng tầng 1 để kinh doanh. Được thiết kế theo kiểu Pháp lịch sự, sang trọng. Việc sử dụng nhôm kính đen với ban công hình vòm làm cho ngôi nhà càng trở lên sang trọng hơn.

Toàn bộ tầng 1 của công trình thiết kế nhà phố kiểu pháp được sử dụng làm nơi kinh doanh nên chỉ thiết kế thêm 1 phòng vệ sinh nhỏ. Với thiết kế tầng lửng bố trí phòng khách để vừa là nơi tiếp đón khách vừa để tiện quan sát việc kinh doanh ở tầng 1. Tầng 2 được thiết kế khu bếp ăn và 1 vệ sinh, 1 phòng ngủ dành cho bợ chồng anh. Tầng 3 là 1 phòng ngủ, 1 vệ sinh và khu giặt, 1 phòng thờ.

Với mỗi thiết kế nhà phố kiểu pháp sẽ phụ thuộc vào chủ đầu tư muốn bố trí công năng sử dụng và trang trí mặt tiền như nà. Kiến trúc sư sẽ căn cứ vào đó để phát triển tư vấn sao cho bố trí công năng sử dụng hài hoà với phong thuỷ trạch mệnh của gia chủ.

Đối với mỗi người thì việc xây nhà thì phải phù hợp với phong thuỷ. Để gia chủ có sức khoẻ dồi dào, đia đình làm ăn phát đạt, gia đình vui vẻ hạnh phúc, con cháu sum vầy là điều ai cũng mong muốn.

*Trên đây chỉ là 5 trong số rất nhiều mẫu thiết kế nhà phố kiểu Pháp mà Tiến Thành (thietkenha6789.com) đã thiết kế thi công. Bạn đang muốn thiết kế nhà theo phong cách này hoặc phong cách cổ điển, hiện đại. Hay có nhu nhu cầu sửa chữa nhà, thi công công trình. Hoặc muốn mua bản vẽ sẵn / thuê kiến trúc sư thiết kế nhà đẹp. Gọi ngay Hotline 0914842299 để được tư vấn và xem các mẫu thiết kế nhà đẹp - độc - lạ khác. Các bạn trao niềm tin, chúng tôi trao sự hài lòng.*


----------

